# Ivers Johnson Value Qs



## TheGuitarFairy (Apr 26, 2016)

hi friends,

first post here and i sincerely appreciate the opportunity ... i'm much more experienced w/ vintage road bikes from 60s and 70s but tomorrow, first thing, going to look at this Ivers Johnson.

i've always loved how these bikes looked and this one seems like it could be a good restoration candidate.

could anyone offer some opinions on this bike? originality? what would be a fair offering price etc?

a million thanks!
mike


----------



## Handyman (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Mike,  Seems like an early Iver as it has a fantastic pre 1921 Badge and the Nickel pattern on the fork points in that direction also.  Looks like it has been repainted at some point in time.  Serial # would help quite a bit. It would be quite a restoration challenge as it needs many parts to bring it back to an original state.  Chainring, Handlebar stem, wheelset, front brakes, pedals, seat don't appear to be original.  However, as far as I'm concerned, every Iver is worth the effort.  Pete in Fitchburg
PS..............is the location in your post Framingham MA??  If so, consider coming to our Iver Johnson show in Fitchburg in June.  Keep your eyes open here for details.


----------



## TheGuitarFairy (Apr 26, 2016)

hi pete! yes, I'm in framingham and will keep an eye out for show date!

so glad you responded as i'd have had almost no clue what was original and not on this bike. if you don't mind, what would you consider a fair price for this bike as-is?

thank you,
mike


----------



## Handyman (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Mike, Value would be such a hard thing to call until we know what it is (model) and when it was made (serial #) Also there may be some hidden value in parts that are tough to see.  Looks like it has a track hub on the rear, if its an Iver or New Departure hub that would add some value.  Is it possible it is a racer frame??  That would add some value. Are the handlebars stamped Iver Johnson, that would add some value. So, if I had to go out on a limb and throw out a ball park price, I might say $350/$400 but I'm sure there are people that might respond and go higher or slightly lower. It does have a nice looking strait frame/fork so its got some potential.  Also, value may differ greatly depending upon what a collector needs, wants, likes, etc.  Some collectors have so many projects going they don't want another for any price, others may have been looking for an Iver project for years and can't wait to grab one...................too may variables.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Apr 26, 2016)

Serial number can be found on the drive side of the frame on the seat tube just below where the seatpost inserts into the frame or if earlier, on the bottom bracket. Not sure if that's a dogleg crank (to clear a chainguard) but if it is, I don't know that they put those on early Ivers. Check out the catalogs in my sig (click the link and it takes you to Flickr where you can check out a large number of catalogs.) These bikes didn't change much from the turn of the century to the end of production in 1941 so finding parts isn't too bad. You'll just want to keep an eye out for Nickel stuff vs Chrome stuff. Post the serial number up if you can and you'll learn more!


----------



## pelletman (Apr 27, 2016)

You would be buying just a frame and fork.  Everything else is foreign to the bike.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Yea, $300 or there-bouts


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 27, 2016)

very nice...please share if you end up picking it up!


----------



## TheGuitarFairy (Apr 27, 2016)

thanks fella's ... i like bike's lines and made an offer, i'll let everyone know what happens!
best,
mike


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

TheGuitarFairy said:


> thanks fella's ... i like bike's lines and made an offer, i'll let everyone know what happens!
> best,
> mike




kool, yes, let us know how it turns out


----------



## locomotion (Apr 28, 2016)

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/atq/5560983709.html


----------

